# she says i treat her like a child



## 2romeo2 (Jun 28, 2008)

My wife and i have been together for 22yrs. We have a 14 year old son and a 22 year old daughter. My wife has worked retail for most of those years. She likes to spend a couple a nights out with her girl coworkers. This has been very hard to deal with because i dont get to spend much time with due to her work schedule. When i ask her when she is coming home or where she is going she gets upset. She says i am questioning her. I know she is not cheating on me but i feel that she rather spend more time with them than me and they constantly texting her. My wife 39 and the girls are younger in their 20's and 30's. I feel she might need to understand that she has a husband and son that seem to just be waiting for her to just get home. It does not bother her that she could be spending more time with us.


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont have a lot to say only that I feel your pain. Your Wife and my husband are one of the same.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

How good is your communication? Have you told her how she is affecting you, your son, and the marriage?

draconis


----------



## crusader (Jun 30, 2008)

It seems to me that comprimise is in order here. It seems she feels young and invigorated by being out and having fun with the 'younger' crowd. It needs to be communicated with her that you and your son need to spend quality time with her as well. Perhaps tell her to pick a ladies night out maybe once a week or every other week to start. Then pick a date night for the two of you and/or a night with the family to have popcorn/pizza whatever and watch a movie or play a game or go somewhere together. Go in with a plan and have some nights figured out what you'd like to do with her and plan them on one of the nights that she usually goes out with the girls. Let her know the plan and how exited you and your son are about it. I wish you the best.


----------

